# New stethoscope...questions?



## IcantThinkofAname (Sep 18, 2008)

I just got a Sprague Adscope 641.  I've never used a stethoscope before so I tried it out and it really hurt my ears.  The plastic eartips were painful!  Also, I found that unless I held it absolutely 100% still, I got lots of little sounds from the stethoscope moving a little bit against the skin, etc.

Are both of these things normal and I just have to get used to them?  Or do I have a bad stethoscope?


----------



## rmellish (Sep 18, 2008)

Get some nice soft rubber tips. Sounds like a cheap scope.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 18, 2008)

i hate to rain on your parade, but you bought a turd. all ive ever been able to hear from one of those is the tubes rubbing or banging together.

you dont need to go out and buy a littmann master cardiology, but buying a halfway decent scope(in the $30 range) will serve you well.

oh, nad if you want specific reccomendations, there alredy a few threads about which scope to buy. search for em.


----------



## IcantThinkofAname (Sep 18, 2008)

Well I should have read the stethoscope thread first.  I am going to return it and I just bought a Littman II Select from allheart.com.


----------



## IcantThinkofAname (Sep 18, 2008)

The only reason I bought it was because our teacher gave us a flyer with a special deal at a local EMT/Fire/Police equipment store and the deal included the Sprague.  But yeah, after reading about how awful the Spragues are, forget it!


----------



## rmellish (Sep 18, 2008)

You do realize sprague is a style and not a brand right?


----------



## IcantThinkofAname (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, no I did not realize that.  I thought Sprague was the brand name.

Are Littmanns latex free?


----------



## rmellish (Sep 18, 2008)

IcantThinkofAname said:


> Are Littmanns latex free?



I have no idea. I'm guessing no, but then again, it's not something I've ever given much thought to.


----------



## IcantThinkofAname (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL, I really should google before I reply.  I just called 3M and they said all of their Littmann scopes are latex free.  Thank goodness!


----------



## mikie (Sep 18, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> i hate to rain on your parade, but you bought a turd.



I have to agree.  Some students in my class just bought some and their soo excited to use them and I kinda felt bad cause they could've spent a few extra to get a better one.  Also, I just think the two tubes looks weird/ugly.

Pet peeve: i hate how all the docs on scrubs have spragues.  (I don't watch it frequently, but that's what I've noticed)


----------



## Jeremy89 (Sep 18, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> ...Pet peeve: i hate how all the docs on scrubs have spragues.  (I don't watch it frequently, but that's what I've noticed)



And I thought I was the only person who noticed that!  Same thing with ER and other medical dramas.


----------



## EMT-P633 (Sep 18, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> Pet peeve: i hate how all the docs on scrubs have spragues.  (I don't watch it frequently, but that's what I've noticed)



yeah i have noticed the same thing. Im thinking because they are cheap to buy, and since they dont have to actually use them. that is why.


----------



## mikie (Sep 18, 2008)

Jeremy89 said:


> And I thought I was the only person who noticed that!  Same thing with ER and other medical dramas.



Not on House, MD or Grey's Anatomy (Dr. Burke used a Lit. Cardio and sometimes the Lit. powered cardio.....i watch too much TV)


Ugh, it really does bother me!  lol.


----------



## Oregon (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, dear.  Why did it take me so darn long to find this forum?
I've been kvetching about TV doc's using bad scopes for a couple of years now.
I feel as if I've found my long lost familyB)


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 18, 2008)

*Just listen to loud music and the stray sounds go away.*

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee........................................


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 18, 2008)

ive given up on trying to make sense of medical errors on television. all i ever accomplished by complaining about that crap was an ulcer. but hey, i dont go to television looking for reality....


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 19, 2008)

Actually, I have seen and used some really good Sprague. Most of the time, it is NOT the stethoscope but the user... again, it is *NOT* so much what you place in your ears; but what is between your ears that really counts.


----------



## Jon (Sep 19, 2008)

Actually... I've used a few spragues that weren't bad... but most of them have high vacuum potential.

The good ones have multiple clamps and fit together well... while the bad ones don't. You will also need to counter-bend the spring to make it fit right.


EDIT - I didn't refresh before I posted - Rid and I posted the same thing. This is scary.


----------



## marineman (Sep 19, 2008)

Jon said:


> EDIT - I didn't refresh before I posted - Rid and I posted the same thing. This is scary.



Rid scares me in general, even though he posted his picture I still imagine Dr. Cox every time he posts anything. When I'm reading it I even hear the same voice with weird inflictions in my head that Dr. Cox uses. 

I do usually use a sprague though, I don't have a reason it's just the first scope I had and I got used to it.


----------



## Jon (Sep 19, 2008)

Dr. Cox wears a Sprague. Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Buzz (Sep 19, 2008)

I use a sprague scope as well, but whoever said they could only hear the tubes rubbing together was right on. I got a little creative with some tape and the problem was pretty much gone. While on a bumpy road, just forget about it. I've had to grab the cheapo single tube style stethoscopes we have with the BP cuffs... On scene, I love my current stethoscope, but I'd still rather use a Littmann for comfort issues though. I've got some of the soft ear tips for my current steth but I begin having serious problems hearing when I use them.


----------



## 41 Duck (Sep 29, 2008)

*Scopes*

While I agree that what's between the earpieces makes the difference, I'm something of a tool snob and have little patience for tools that're below my standards.  While no, a Littman Master Cardio isn't --and shouldn't be-- required for an EMT, something that works for the user IS.  

Problem is, often, when we're buying our first stethoscopes, we don't know what works for us and what doesn't.  People do this with pistols, cell phones, motorcycles, iPod earphones, and pens, too --any item that's highly subjective to the individual user.  

My advice is always: hold off until you get a chance to try different ones and see what you like about various models.  Then get what you can reasonably afford based upon your own experience and you'll be much happier --realizing that as your experience grows, your preferences may change...

And if you've got an elcheapo sprague... hey, you're only out fifteen bucks or so if you decide to replace it, but you may as well work with it a while now that it's in your hands...


Later!

--Coop


----------



## imurphy (Sep 29, 2008)

Someone on here showed me this: http://www.allheart.com/thrhythm.html

A steth, with an iPod connection. I'm actually lost for words!


----------



## mikie (Sep 29, 2008)

imurphy said:


> Someone on here showed me this: http://www.allheart.com/thrhythm.html
> 
> A steth, with an iPod connection. I'm actually lost for words!



When are they going to have a stethoscope that just tells you everything when it touches the skin?


----------

